# How long does it take you to hit the bottom of a MAC eyeshadow?



## bliu108 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have been slowly building my MAC eyeshadow collection, and was just curious as to how long it actually takes to finish an eyeshadow pan. I know it totally depends on how often you use it, but just wondering how long the eyeshadows last for everyone here.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Feb 22, 2010)

Really depends, for me at least. I bought my ricepaper e/s in May 2008, and I hit pan this fall, but I still have enough for at least a couple more months. I use Ricepaper almost everyday either as a eyebrow highlight or as an all over wash of color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However Wedge is an eyeshadow I bought Summer of 2009 and I hit pan this Christmas and I have less of Wedge compared to Ricepaper left. I use Wedge as a crease color everytime I do more than just a wash of color. Also use it for the inner part of my eyebrows.. 

So yeah, it really varies alot. I think the finish also effects how long an eyeshadow lasts. You often need more of a matte shadow than you do with a shimmer color when your doing your makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hth


----------



## January (Feb 22, 2010)

I have so many MAC eye shadows, that I think it'll be impossible to hit the pan on almost any of them. But, I bought Vanilla in January 2009 and just hit the pan last month (so, a year). I use it almost everyday as my brow highlight though.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 22, 2010)

I bought shroom back in 2006. I used it nearly every day for my brow highlight  I hit pan probably a year and a half later.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 22, 2010)

Took me about a year or so of daily use as a highlight to hit pan on Dazzlelight.


----------



## elb154 (Feb 22, 2010)

I use naked lunch everyday as a highlight or all over color. Saw the bottom after a few months will probably last a year total at this rate.


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 22, 2010)

I have never hit the pan... and I started getting shadows back in 2007.  I have sooooooooo many (130 or more) so I know it's going to take me awhile.  I predict either Shroom or Ricepaper will be my first pan hit.


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 23, 2010)

I've only hit pan on one eye shadow, Bagatelle which came out in 2005 with the D'Bohemia collection. I hit pan after a few months of using it almost everyday as my lid colour, but that was back when I didn't have as many e/s in my collection. More pan is showing now, but there's still a ton left and I don't use it too often any more since there are a ton of shadows in rotation now. So yeah, they can last AGES


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 24, 2010)

I've NEVER hit pan. I'm eagerly awaiting the day!! I feel like I could be hitting pan in the next few weeks on my Studio Fix powder though.


----------



## Care (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't hit pan on any shadows (yet!) and I've been into MAC for 3 years, though I don't do my makeup daily.  But expensive pink, Naked Lunch, and Ricepaper seem to have the biggest dips in them


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 24, 2010)

i have a huge number of shadows (approx 160ish), I never wear the same shadows two days in a row, I started  collecting my mac in feb 2008 and have just hit the pan on both Shroom and Dazzlelight. I still think they each have about another 6 months before they're completely out.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2010)

takes me about 1 year to use up a dazzlelight... and i use it most days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 other shadows.... well i have so many that i doubt i would finish one that quickly! i have had silver ring for about 4 years and that has a very big dip... but no pan showing yet!


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_I haven't hit pan on any shadows (yet!) and I've been into MAC for 3 years, though I don't do my makeup daily._

 
same here. i'm starting to think i'll never hit the pan of any of my eyeshadows..
same with lipsticks, i think i only ever finished one - politely pink.
i have too much stuff.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the only thing i finish is my studio fix powder which i use daily. one compact lasts about 6 months.


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 26, 2010)

MAC may be a little more expensive than some brands, but this proves that its definitely worth the money!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 26, 2010)

About a year if I use it every day or just about every day.


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't want to ever see the pans of my stuff! I want them to be everlasting


----------



## Door (Apr 1, 2010)

Yesterday I noticed that I can see the pan of my Nanogold e/s. Just a tiny silvery dot in the bottom of my shadow, but still. I have tried to use up this and it took about three months to hit the pan. The pigmentation is poor and I wouldn't even dream of using other eye shadows than lustres this fast.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 1, 2010)

I haven't hit pan on anything , I only got back into makeup in 2008 but I bought so much stuff within a short period that I doubt I'll hit pan on an eye shadow for a long while... powder however.. I can see running out of soon... lol


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 1, 2010)

I've hit pan on Pink Venus, Tempting, Satin Taupe, Style Snob and Dark Edge. It takes awhile to hit pan on an eyeshadow that you love most.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 1, 2010)

When I was just a casual MAC user, I used up several Naked Lunch e/s- I used it everyday, so one lasted me MAYBE 6 months. But these days, I'm all over the map, using different e/s everyday (I estimate I have over 200+ e/s), so I haven't really hit pan lately. Maybe once a year I hit a pan on an eyeshadow. Sad.


----------



## ambicion6 (Apr 1, 2010)

pshhhh I BARELY hit pan on an e/s (Woodwinked). I can see a tiny bit of the pan. and I've had it since hmm 2004???? lol but I went a while without wearing e/s and have recently gotten back into it. I imagine Shroom will be the next one to hit pan.


----------



## thiscarmen (Apr 2, 2010)

I've only hit pan on Brule haha.  And it took me more than a year.  But I didn't wear it everyday though, although it is my go-to colour when I do wear shadow.  

And it depends on the shadow as well.  Like crazy colours I think it'll take forever to hit pan.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 2, 2010)

I haven't hit pan on my eyeshadows yet and it's been a year.  I think it's a sign I have too many since I don't usually use the same ones every time.  The ones that will probably hit pan first are the highlighters.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 2, 2010)

All That Glitters is the shadow I use up the quickest. It still probaly takes me a whole year though lol.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2010)

I haven't hit the pan on my e/s. I guess the first one will probably be Shroom. I use it quite often.


----------



## mely (Apr 3, 2010)

Handwritten I've had for maybe 8 months & there's a tiny bit of pan showing. I use this everyday over my eye liner.


----------



## angi (Apr 4, 2010)

It took me about 18 months to hit the pan on shroom.

And about 12 months to hit the pan on my Family Silver MES - I loved that eyeshadow!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 5, 2010)

I ran out of Brule after a whole year of daily use (I used as my brow highlighter). I've been using Blanc Type now for the same purpose since early 2009 and I think I'll hit the pan any day now. It's taking me longer to finish it cos I also use either Vanilla p/m or Solar White as highlight now.

I've also hit the pan on Goldmine which I bought in 2006 I think. I don't use it every day, though it does get lotsa love from me.


----------



## Cydonian (Apr 5, 2010)

White Frost was one of my first Mac eyeshadows from about a year ago, and about 50% pan is showing... I'm not really even sure how. However, I bought Folie for my brows in June 2009 and it looks as though I've barely made a dent... obviously I do my brows every day, with occasional touch ups later in the day.

I think it depends on the texture somewhat, to be honest. The softer textures tend to fly up into the air, kind of wasting some product


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 5, 2010)

After about 6 months of daily use, I hit the pan on my beloved Vanilla e/s.  It takes me about a year to use the entire thing up.  I just started my 4th pan.  I use it everyday in some way.  I just started my second Blushbaby and Pink Swoon Blushes.  Those took about 18 months of wearing 3-4x a week to use up.  I finished up Blacktrack in about a year too.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have hit pan on my Studio Fix Powder! I've had it for a year and a half and I'm so happy that I've hit pan on it!


----------



## Courtney <3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ive had shroom since i was a freshmen, I just graduated and I still havent hit pan on it!! 
i usually use it everyday too. at least for a brow highlight, but mostly for an all over wash of color.


----------



## SweetAngel (Apr 8, 2010)

Had been using Shroom everyday, took about a year to hit pan.  I also have the Dame Edna Beauty Powder when they came out, had been using it everyday and going to hit pan soon.


----------



## minnie_moo (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been using Shroom nearly every day for a year, can't remember when I first hit the bottom but I reckon I will get another month or so out of it


----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2010)

I've hit pan and had to repurchase Shroom, All That Glitters, Expensive Pink and Woodwinked.  All from daily use, and they took around a year or so I think.


----------



## Civies (Apr 12, 2010)

I've had satin taupe for almost a year now (10 months if I remember correctly) and I'm about to hit pan. I use it very often.. it's my favourite!


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

Don't think I'll every hit the pan seeing as I don't wear any 1 particular color everyday.


----------



## Nicala (May 5, 2010)

Took me a few months for Orb. I used it as a high light, all over color, or to blend out harsh edges.


----------

